

The Failing Fast Controversy - NathanielMc1
http://weiksner.com/2010/03/12/the-failing-fast-controversy/

======
chubbard
Where's the controversy? The article does a great job of pointing out that
Mark's rant missed the point entirely. Was there actually anything said that
turned this mantra upside down?

